# Food Safety News Mon 3/9/2020



## daveomak.fs (Mar 9, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 3/9/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Organic growers say it is in their economic interest to stay grounded in soil*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 09, 2020 12:05 am Federal Magistrate Judge Laurel Beeler is a former assistant U.S. attorney who spent much of her career as a top prosecutor for major federal crimes. Her latest assignment as Magistrate for the U.S. District Court for Northern California is to decide if the soil must be used to grow organic crops. Beeler will be reviewing...  Continue Reading


* How to communicate with consumers about food safety*
By Jonan Pilet on Mar 09, 2020 12:03 am SEATTLE — “Trust is the most important intangible aspect of any company,” Charlie Arnot, CEO of the Center for Food Integrity said at this year’s Global Food Safety Initiative (GFSI) conference. Arnot explained how questions about food safety have become an issue of trust between companies and consumers. He told the corporate and food safety...  Continue Reading


* DG Sante finds flaws in controls for food of non-animal origin in Lithuania*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2020 12:01 am Lithuania is not able to verify whether food of non-animal origin is produced in compliance with EU regulations to prevent contamination with pathogens, according to a recent audit report. DG Sante, the unit behind the European Commission’s policies on health and food safety, found non-compliances are rarely detected by official controls and enforcement is seriously...  Continue Reading


* Foreign and domestic enforcement efforts target canned food, frozen fish, eggs and more*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2020 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


----------

